# Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...



## Siever (21. September 2012)

Leute, ich weiß nicht wie es euch nach miesen Angeltagen geht, aber ich kriege mich manchmal gar nicht mehr ein. Gestern war so ein Tag... .

Ich mache den 2ten Wurf an einem meiner Hotspots mit nem 14er Gummifisch und plötzlich knallt es ohne Ende und der Fisch gibt sofort Druck. Dazu kommen richtig heftige Kopfstöße, die ich bisher nur von richtig guten Zandern kannte, aber noch viel heftiger. Obwohl die Bremse eher dicht war, zieht der Fisch mit ein paar Fluchten richtig Schnur von der Rolle. So einen Druck hatte ich an der Spinnrute noch nie! Und immer wieder diese gewaltigen Kopfstöße... . Mühsam pumpe ich den Fisch ran, bekomme ihn aber nicht zu Gesicht. Mein Kumpel bereitet alles zur Landung vor. Der Fisch baut zieht noch einmal richtig übel und Zack, weg, ab#q
Ich vermute, dass die Schnur an ein Hindernis gekommen ist oder das 40cm Stahlvorfach doch zu kurz war. Letzte Woche hatte ich noch nen 98er Hecht am Haken, der gegen diesen Fisch der reinste Kindergeburtstag war. Und das schlimmste ist: ich habe ihn nicht mal gesehen! Hecht, Zander, Waller?? Keine Ahnung!
Der Mix aus Adrenalin, Wut und Traurigkeit beim Angeln. Ich hasse es!! Und ich konnte ihn nicht mal sehen... .

Dazu kamen noch so viele Abrisse wie lange nicht mehr... .

Zu Hause angekommen, kann meine Freundin das überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Und jetzt? Jetzt hocke ich hier und bin immer noch angepi$$t. Wie immer nach verlorenen Fischen, nur noch ein bisschen mehr. Ich hätte nach dem Fisch noch 5 90er fangen können, es wäre nicht besser geworden.

Wie geht es euch nach Misserfolgen?

Ich weiß, Misserfolge gehören dazu, aber warum ausgerechnet der wohl größte Fisch meines Lebens... .
Na gut, so bleiben die alten Träume immerhin noch bestehen. Aber in diesem Fall ist der Punkt Angeln= Entspannung mal meilenweit entfernt.

Angeln kann so ein Ar$chloch sein... .


----------



## Gardenfly (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Dieser Fisch wird für dich ewig leben, gefangene Fische vergisst man irgend wann mal.


----------



## angler1996 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

sieh es doch einfach Positiv#h
Du weißt, wo Dein Köder mit nem dickeren Zwirnsfaden dran wieder hin muß.
(Deinen Frust kann ich schon nachvollziehen)
Gruß A.


----------



## der.oli (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

hoi,
das wird wohl jeder von uns kennen.
ich hab schon oft aus frust abgebaut, war aber am abend wieder an der stelle
sowas frustet natürlich ungemein, aber dadurch wird der jagdtrieb doch erst richtig geweckt, oder ist das nur bei mir so??|kopfkrat

und wie 996 schon sagt, jetzt weißt du immerhin das deine stelle/köder/methode erfolg bringt..besser als tage lang ohne abriss seine kunstköder zu baden


----------



## Siever (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Bei mir führt das in erster Linie zu schlechter Laune, Selbstzweifel und Verbissenheit. Ich werde am Wochenende alles liegen lassen und erst am Montag, wenn ich mich abreagiert habe und wieder konzentriert angeln kann, an die gleiche Stelle gehen... .


----------



## Honeyball (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Schick mir doch mal 'ne PN, wo *genau* das war!
Vielleicht kann ich am WE dafür sorgen, dass Dir das dort nicht noch einmal passiert.... :m


----------



## der.oli (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



Siever schrieb:


> Bei mir führt das in erster Linie zu schlechter Laune, Selbstzweifel und Verbissenheit.



vllt würde dir ein boxsack beim angeln weiterhelfen :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



Siever schrieb:


> Und das schlimmste ist: ich habe ihn nicht mal gesehen!



Lass Dir von einem alten Mann sagen, dass dieses "nicht gesehen haben" eine Gnade ist. Schließlich lässt es Dir die Flucht in den Zweifel, ob es vielleicht doch nur ein quer gehakter guter Durchschnittsfisch war.

Ich habe meinen Zander gesehen, bevor er mir den Wobbler entgegen gespuckt hat.

Das ist viiiiiel schlimmer.


----------



## sprogoe (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Herzliches Beileid:c

und beim nächsten Mal: viel Glück#a

Gruß Siggi


----------



## olaf70 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Stell dich nicht so an! War doch nur ein Fisch.



(hätte meine Frau gesagt)


----------



## Siever (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



der.oli schrieb:


> vllt würde dir ein boxsack beim angeln weiterhelfen :m



Die Wut muss raus, das stimmt! Ich habe erstmal meine Angel weggeworfen. Gott sei Dank ist nix passiert. Und das, obwohl ich _systemischer Anti-Gewalt- und Deeskaltionstrainer_ bin...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Lass Dir von einem alten Mann sagen, dass dieses "nicht gesehen haben" eine Gnade ist. Schließlich lässt es Dir die Flucht in den Zweifel, ob es vielleicht doch nur ein quer gehakter guter Durchschnittsfisch war.


 In diesem Jahr habe ich einige, auch große Fische quergehakt. Das Gefühl gestern war anders, das macht es noch schlimmer...


----------



## Siever (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Ja und..... shit happens.... Was glaubst Du wenn jeder wegen so ner Lapalie angepisst wäre ... soll man sich dann gegenseitig auch noch die Köpfe einschlagen????



Vom Köpfe einschlagen war nie die Rede und mein Ärger richtet sich nur gegen mich selbst.
Und richtig: Shit happens! Und trotzdem darf ich mich deswegen ärgern! Ob du dich in so einer Situation ärgerst oder nicht ist ganz allein deine Sache. Meine Frage war ja auch die, ob es euch ähnlich geht. Dir offensichtlich nicht. Gut so!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 136239 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Der Threadtitel spricht mir ab und an aus der Seele, mehr muss ich glaub nicht sagen


----------



## mantikor (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

ich kann das vollkommen nachvollziehen und mein frust und unmut wäre noch grösser aber es nützt alles gejammer nix der fisch war dieses mal sieger und das ist auch gut und richtig so, angeln ist ein spiel mit 2 gegnern  ;-)


----------



## FranzJosef (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Genau DAS ist der Grund, warum ich nicht mehr so kompromisslos drille!
Im Gegensatz zu Ralle24 ist es mir ziemlich egal, wenn ich einen Fisch verliere, den ich gesehen habe.
Aber einen heftigen Biss zu verlieren, der alles oder "nichts" sein & es nicht zu wissen, kotzt mich auch an. 

Stralsunder Hafen, ein RICHTIGES Tock in der GuFi-Rute, Anschlag, Haenger? Baumstamm? Denkst'e--> Plaplupp spuckt der Zander den GuFi aus... :c Wie gross war der nun? |gr:

Wenn ich den Fisch gesehen habe, hat er halt gewonnen...
Aber ihn nicht gesehen zu haben ist eine Qual. |rolleyes

PS:
Weniger heftig drillen, einen Ausschlitzer zum Ende hin riskieren, aber ihn gesehen haben... MIR geht's so besser.   :g |supergri
PPS:
Und das Material wird auch weniger belastet...


----------



## Siever (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



mantikor schrieb:


> ich kann das vollkommen nachvollziehen und mein frust und unmut wäre noch grösser aber es nützt alles gejammer nix der fisch war dieses mal sieger und das ist auch gut und richtig so, angeln ist ein spiel mit 2 gegnern  ;-)


Ich hoffe, dass der Fisch als Sieger hervorgeht und nicht mit Köder und Stahlvorfach blöde verreckt. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und gehört nun mal zum Angeln dazu... .


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

karma is a bitsch
hab auch vor paar monaten auch ein monster verloren weil meine schnur sich in nen ast verhädert hat, hab auch immer noch depries wegen dem tier, hät ich nur dies oder das gemacht sag ich mir heute dauernt aber naja wird schon mal ein riese wieder kommench und wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm is doch angeln


----------



## Doc Plato (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Moin Siever,

ich kenne das Gefühl und kann nachvollziehen das Du angepisst bist.
Mir selber ist sowas auch schon ein paar mal passiert und Ralf hat Recht mit dem was er schreibt. Sei froh das Du den Fisch nicht gesehen hast! 
Ich an Deiner Stelle würde den Rat von Honeyball befolgen 

@Franz Josef, bei manchen Fischen bleibt einem so gut wie nichts anders übrig als hart zu drillen, da einem der Fisch sonst die Spule leert, es ist nämlich ein mulmiges Gefühl wenn nur noch 5 Wicklungen auf dem Spulenkern zu sehen sind.... |rolleyes

Greet`s 

Doc #h


----------



## .Sebastian. (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

oh man ich kann dir da so nachfühlen. an solchen sachen hab ich auch immer lange zu kauen!
diejenigen die sich bei sowas "nicht aufregen" haben denke ich noch nie einen kaptialen fisch verloren. 
Vielleicht hilft es dir. ich habe dieses jahr schon zweimal in der Elbe einen Karpfen in der Schwanzfloss gehakt. auch da dachte ich es ist ein dicker Wels oder Hecht. die schwanzschläge bei der flucht sind wie Kopfstöße -  am ende war es dann doch eben ein gehakter rüssler!


----------



## jkc (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Hi Siever, 

mir geht es unter Umständen da genau so, jeder Fischverlust ist für mich einer zuviel und insbesondere Abrisse dürfen bei mir nicht vorkommen.  
Da spielt dann aber weniger das "ich habe den Fisch nicht gefangen" eine Rolle, wichtiger ist mir da "da schwimmt jetzt ein Fisch mit Schnur und Köder im Maul rum und niemand weiß, ob dieser Fisch das überlebt |rolleyes"

Ich versuche dann aus solchen Situationen möglichst viel mit zu nehmen, um gleiches in Zukunft zu vermeiden. Nicht selten ändert sich dann Taktik und oder Gerät.

Bezüglich Deiner gestrigen Begegnung würde ich auf einen mehr oder weniger "halbstarken" Waller tippen, die "Kopfstöße" wären dann allerdings Schwanzschläge in die Schnur.

Grüße JK


----------



## FranzJosef (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> @Franz Josef, bei manchen Fischen bleibt einem so gut wie nichts anders übrig als hart zu drillen, da einem der Fisch sonst die Spule leert, es ist nämlich ein mulmiges Gefühl wenn nur noch Wicklungen auf dem Spulenkern zu sehen sind.... |rolleyes


Das stimmt wohl...
Aber dann hat man bei der Ausruestung was falsch gemacht. :g
Ich geh' auch mir der 14er Mono im hechtverseuchtes Gewaesser Barsche angeln. Aber ich hab' nicht nur (bei der Staerke) 100m Schnur auf der Spule.
Ich hab' auch schon groessere (Raub-)Fische gefangen, aber die letzten Wicklungen hab'sch noch nie nicht gesehen, trotz "Light-Drill". 

PS:
Ist auch nur aus gegebenem Anlass...
Gestern beim Watangeln wieder mal so'n paar "Experten" beim Angeln gesehen...
Sitzen auf Ihrem kleinen Boot, Auswurf, Hechtbiss, Anschlag. Und dann der Drill: Der knapp maßige Hecht ist die gesamte Strecke bis zum Boot AUF der Wasseroberflaeche & nur am "springen" (so wie's halt ging)... Beim Landen kann der arme Kerl entwischen & es die beiden Profi's schreien sich im Boot gegenseitig an... #t
Man man man... Waren aber bestimmt nur kompromisslose Driller. 
PPS:
@ Siever: Du bist damit nicht angesprochen!!


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Ich kann deinen Frust sehr sehr gut nachvollziehen!!! 
Hatte Mittwoch gegen 22 Uhr einen Biss auf Wobbler. 
Der Einschlag war so heftig, das mir fast die Rute aus der Hand geflogen wären und das Ende vom Lied, Flurocarbon (0,45) in der Mitte gerissen. 


Aber warte nicht bis Montag, ich war gestern am Wasser und habe einen schönen 38cm Barsch gefangen, trotzdem habe ich die letzten 2 Tage Alpträume davon.


----------



## sadako (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Oh Siever, ich musste gerade so schmunzeln, als ich Dein Posting gelesen habe. Deine Ausführungen stimmen nämlich so ziemlich mit meinem Verhalten überein, wenn ich einen Fisch verliere - noch dazu einen vermutlich ausgesprochen großen. Ich könnte dann auch immer wie ein HB-Männchen am Wasser herumspringen, vor Wut die Rute schreddern und jeden Baum anschreien. Mir geht es also ganz ähnlich, wenn mir so etwas passiert.

Ich habe erst letztens mal ein Resümee darüber gezogen, wieviele verlorene Fische mir in meiner gesamten (annähernd 25jährigen) Anglerkarriere noch im Gedächtnis geblieben sind. Und ich muss sagen, dass ich dabei bei jedem einzelnen Erlebnis immer noch so verärgert bin, als wäre es mir erst gestern passiert. Ich kann mich kaum beruhigen, wenn ich darüber nachdenke, gegen wieviele großartige Fische ich schon den Kampf verloren habe. Aber leider lassen sich solche überaus ärgerlichen Missgeschicke ja nicht ändern (was mich noch viel mehr aufregt). Was bleibt, ist lediglich die Erinnerung an einen spektakulären Drill und die immer wiederkehrende Frage, was man hätte besser machen können, um ihn eben doch herauszubekommen. 

Aber auch - oder eben gerade - solche Ereignisse spornen an und geben einem immer wieder den Kick, "dran" zu bleiben. Alleine dieses Wissen, dass es sie gibt - die ganz großen mysteriösen Bretter - und dass man ja trotzdem irgendwas richtig gemacht haben muss, dass so ein Klotz überhaupt beißt, ist doch das Angeln wert. Und irgendwann kann man einen von ihnen eben doch überlisten und landen. Hätte man eben genau solche Geschichten nicht zu erzählen, wäre die Angelei doch einfach nur stinklangweilig.


----------



## DerMayor (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Das kennen wir wohl eig alle... Ein bescheidenes Gefühl.

Aber wie einer der Vorredner schon sagten --> Verlorene Fische vergisst du nie, und in deinen gedanken wird es immer DER Fisch bleiben, auf den du dein Leben lang wartest. Auch irgendwie spannend, oder?#h


----------



## jkc (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



sadako schrieb:


> ...Aber leider lassen sich solche überaus ärgerlichen Missgeschicke ja nicht ändern...




Hi, die schon geschehenen nicht, die noch ausstehenden schon - so denke ich und sehe grade guten Grund vor Augen geführt, warum ich dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal mit Gerätschaften unter 40lbs Schnurtragkraft am Wasser war.

Grüße JK


----------



## FranzJosef (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



jkc schrieb:


> [...] und sehe grade guten Grund vor Augen geführt, warum ich dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal mit Gerätschaften unter 40lbs Schnurtragkraft am Wasser war.


Oh man...
Ich bin mit einem Zehntel "Deiner" Tragkraft unterwegs...
Aber bei mir gibt's auch keine grossen Fische. |rolleyes


----------



## Windelwilli (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, die schon geschehenen nicht, die noch ausstehenden schon - so denke ich und sehe grade guten Grund vor Augen geführt, warum ich dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal mit Gerätschaften unter *40lbs Schnurtragkraft* am Wasser war.
> 
> Grüße JK



Angelst du am Nordkap?|kopfkrat


----------



## TheFisherking (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Das mit dem Zerschmettern der Rute kenne ich zu genüge...
Habe so schon drei Ruten zerlegt - Gott sei Dank nur Askari;-)
Aber lieber die Ruten, als meine Nerven, sag ich mir.

Im Endeffekt ist der Ärger dann schnell weg und der Frust auch.
Ist schließlich ein fairer Zweikampf. Den kann nur der eine (ich) oder der Andere (Fisch) gewinnen. Manchmal gibt es auch ein Patt, wenn ich nen Abriss hab und der Fisch den Köder zu tief drin hat.
Dann verlieren beide, was sehr schade ist!

Mittlerweile habe ich mir angewöhnt, beim Angeln ein paar Übungen zu machen, wenn ich mich geärgert habe. Atemübungen, Kata etc.
Bringt mich echt gut runter.
Sieht nur was komisch aus, aber bevor ich etwas oder jemanden zerlege, lieber doof aussehen


----------



## Zanderli (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Die Größten Fische sind immer die, die man verliert!

Aber ich kann das "nicht gesehen haben" nachvollziehen, Ging mir auch schon so. und nicht nur einmal.


----------



## NR.9 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Mir ist Gestern auch viel Mist passiert beim Angeln... 
Angefangen mit meiner neuen Bolorute - diese hat diesen typischen Bolorollenhalter nur andersrum wie die meisten Modelle - Festschnapper von oben ! die meisten haben den unten. Naja erster Hardcore Wurf mit 60gr. Sbiro und 17er Nanofil ... und irgendwie hat die Schnur beim Wurf den Festschnapper gepackt und die Rolle flog ab weil der Rollenhalter geöffnet wurde. Dabei ist natürlich der Sbiro abgerissen... zum Glück ist alles heile geblieben. Naja ok nachdem ich die Rolle aus dem Schilf geangelt habe und alles wieder sauber neu montiert hatte wollte ich erstmal nen lockeren Wurf machen damit die Schnur wieder grade auf der Spule liegt - bumms ... lockerer Wurf im Baum rechts neben mir .... MAAAAAAAAAANoooo... - natürlich so krass im Baum das nur Schnurkappen ging.
Habe die Rute lieber wieder eingepackt und mit meinen anderen weiter gefischt. Trotzdem wurde ich mit 4 Forellen belohnt. 
Also zum Glück überwiegen die guten entspannenden Angeltage...!!!


----------



## derangler89 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen!

ich war vor 2 wochen in island und am drittletzten tag hatten wir auf einmal nen richtigen trupp von riesigen mittelwasser-dorschen gefunden, die nur meinen rot-gelben pilker wollten.
nachdem ich einen 1,12m dorsch ins boot holen konnte, knallte es wieder in der rute. der fisch zog ununterbrochen schnur und ich hatte noch die worte des guides vom vortag im ohr: "dorsche immer schön hart rannehmen"... schon machte es *bing* und das 0,80er hartmono mit 35kg tragkraft is einfach gerissen 
man ärgert sich, aber egal: wird halt das nächste vorfach angebunden (vlt hatte das andere ja auch schon ne schwachstelle, hab ich mir so gedacht). 
runtergelassen *ruuuummmmmmms* das gleiche spiel nochmal und nach kurzer zeit erschlafft die schnur schon wieder: der 50kg wirbel wie butter aufgebogen!
daraufhin hab ich die rute einmal übers deck gefeuert und hab mich in die kajüte für 2h aufs ohr gehauen. 

am nächsten tag hab ich mir dann 1,20er vorfachschnur und 75kg wirbel besorgt, um dafür mit nem *1,35m dorsch mit 24kg* belohnt zu werden, der einen richtig genialen drill abgeliefert hat 

also kopf hoch und weitermachen! der nächste riese wartet vielleicht schon


----------



## jkc (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Angelst du am Nordkap?|kopfkrat



Nö, an einem stinknormalem überfischten deutschen Vereinsgewässer; habe nur keine Lust mich über zu schwaches Gerät zu ärgern...
Wobei mir da doch tätsächlich 2-3 Tage in NL einfallen an denen ich auch mit 10lbs Schnur gefischt habe.|rotwerden

Grüße JK


----------



## Siever (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



jkc schrieb:


> Nö, an einem stinknormalem überfischten deutschen Vereinsgewässer; habe nur keine Lust mich über zu schwaches Gerät zu ärgern...
> Wobei mir da doch tätsächlich 2-3 Tage in NL einfallen an denen ich auch mit 10lbs Schnur gefischt habe.|rotwerden
> 
> Grüße JK


Und wenn ich mir deine Köder und Wurftechnik so ansehe, macht das schwere Gerät auch Sinn


Mir geht`s übrigens langsam besser... . Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid! Ach quatsch, wird doch nicht besser


----------



## Smanhu (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Oh wie kann ich dich verstehen  Aber sei froh, dass ihn nicht gesehen hast. Bei mir war es letztes Jahr so, dass ich nen richtig dicken Zander (an die 80cm) dran hatte und der mir 50cm vorm Ufer ab ist. Bei uns hier musst sehr viel Glück haben, so nen Zander dranzubekommen. Ich hatte so nen Zorn, dass ich die Rute in der Steinpackung kaputtgeschlagen hab. Muss aber dazusagen, dass der ganze Tag etwas bescheiden gelaufen ist und ich mich beim Angeln etwas entspannen wollte 
Nach ner Weile ham wir drüber gelacht!


----------



## zanderzone (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Am meisten kotzt es mich an, wenn ich den Fisch NICHT zu Gesicht bekomme! Wenn die Landung misslingt, dann ist das halt so, aber ich habe ihn wenigstens gesehen. Angeln kann manchmal ganz schön mies sein.


----------



## angler1996 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

wenn ich mir die Anzahl von Wutattacken so vorstelle, wegen Abrissen etc:|supergri Rutenschrott und vielleicht Schlimmeres|supergri

Angeln ist doch entspannend, Natur genießen oder so|kopfkrat
Gruß A.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Ach ich kenn das  12 Stunden geschleppt kein Fisch, dann ein knallharter Biss. Ich wusste, dass ist mein neuer PB  Das ist der Meter. Nach 10 min Drill hatte ich ihn dann endlich mal gesehn. Prachtfisch!! Der Fisch gibt nochmal Gas und dann fährt mir so nen behinderter Elektrobootfahrer über die Schnur. Zack abriss. Gut das ich den Meter vor 2 Wochen doch noch geknackt habe. Aber in dem Moment hätte ich dem E-Bootfahrer für nichts garantiert....


----------



## Andal (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Shit happens... und dann muss auch der Druck vom Kessel. Richtig ausfluchen, oder auch mal was in die Ecke treten. Das ist gesund, es kompensiert den Stress erfolgreich! :m

Gestern hatte ich beim Naturköderfischen auch so ein ähnliches Erlebnis. Schöner Biss auf 80 m und dann ein Drill, vor dem sich die Götter verneigen. Rausgekommen ist aber ein ganz durchschnittlicher Seehecht von 80 cm; an der Schwanzwurzel gehakt. Ich hab ihn dann filetiert, heute Abend wird er gebraten, aber wirklich gefreut habe ich mich nicht.

Das mag manchem etwas sonderbar vorkommen, aber bisweilen empfindet man halt so, oder so!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Solche Situationen kenn ich auch. Wenn ich nen tollen Fisch verliere bin ich auch nur am fluchen und würde am liebsten gleich einpacken. Auch Tage danach denk ich immer drüber nach und habe dann auch nicht so richtig Lust auf Angeln....machs aber trotzdem und versuche dann den Fehler wieder gut zu machen (z. B. gleichwertigen Fisch fangen)


----------



## Horn10 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Zum Thema Fisch sehen/lieber nicht sehen.

Ich persönlich finde es ebenfalls schrecklich, wenn man den Fisch nicht einmal gesehen hat und dann verliert. Hat man ihn einmal gesehen, kennt man zumindest einigermaßen die Maße um die es sich handelt. Verliert man ihn dann, hat der Fisch halt gewonnen...um mal einen Bordi hier zu zitieren^^


----------



## jkc (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Hi,

dieses


Horn10 schrieb:


> ...hat der Fisch halt gewonnen...



hängt mir schon langsam zum Hals raus. 
Was bitte schön hat ein Fisch gewonnen, der mit Köder im Maul und X m Schnur im Schlepp durchs Wasser zieht? #c

Eine Freikarte? - Rund um den nächsten Baum schwimmen, bis die Schnur zu Ende ist?!


Grüße JK


----------



## schee (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Ich denke mal jedem von uns ist sowas schonmal passiert.

Ich hab auch noch ne Rechnung in Schweden offen, im Almesakrasjön sitzt noch jemand und lacht sich über mich tot...


----------



## thanatos (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

manoman über wat sich die leute so aufregen können is doch schnurtz
egal.aber dann hab ich mir ne tute angezündet und mal so dreißig vierzig jahre zurück geträumt.einen fisch nicht bekommen war für mich
nie so tragisch ,aber-wenn er wegegen eines von mir gemachten 
fehlers gewonnen hat ,hat mich das monatelang gemopst.


----------



## obmann (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag aber kein Fangtag damit solltest du dich Abfinden.Petri


----------



## Andal (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Och Leute, was sollen diese empathie- und emotionslosen Beschwichtigungsfloskeln? Tragt ihr wirklich alle das Mahatma Ghandi Gen in euch, oder gar das vom Langhaarigen mit den Löchern in Händen und Füßen?

Er hat einen guten Fisch verloren. Das ist Shaizze. Darüber kann, darf und soll man sich so richtig ärgern. Das ist einfach nur menschlich und schafft Luft.


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Einmal habe ich am Wasser erlebt, wie so ein "Wüterich" nach einem verloren Fisch wutentbrannt seine Rute in die Ecke geschmissen hat so dass sie dabei zerbrochen ist.... Darauf hin hat er noch die kpl. Rute in kleine Stücke zerlegt und ins Wasser geschmissen....
> Angeln ist eben auch Herzblut & Adrenalin und nicht nur entspannen und Würmchenbaden!
> Wie krank muss man eigenlich sein#q
> Wie leidenschaftslos und blutleer kann man nur sein?
> PS... ich ab mir eins gegrinst#c


Ich bin auch so ein aus-der-Haut-Fahrer in ähnlichen Situationen, habe mir aber eine bessere Abregungs-Reaktion als meine Rute zu zerkloppen angewöhnt:
Ich zerkloppe die Ruten von grinsenden Vollpfosten neben mir am Wasser  ...auf deren Schädeln! |supergri


----------



## Andal (21. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

So ist es. Die Wut muss raus. Bei einem ordentlichen Durchfall tackert sich ja auch keiner die Hinterbacken zusammen!


----------



## Tigersclaw (22. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Lach

Es gibt Tage da verliert man, und es gibt Tage da gewinnen die Anderen. 

Ich  glaub Fische "verlieren" gehört beim angeln hinzu. Ein "normaler"  Aussteiger ärgert mich meist nicht ganz so, solange es nicht der einzige  Fisch am Tag ist.
Was mich richtig stört sind Abrisse oder Verluste, die auf meine Kappe gehen.

Ich hab dieses Jahr durch solche "Aktionen" paar gute Fische verloren . (passiert mir normalerweise nicht@abrisse)

Das "beste" war:

Ich  war Leiter eines Angelcamps, bei dem 8-12 Jährige mit mir zusammen an  einen See angeln gehen. Anfänger und "kleine Profis", alles dabei. Ich  hab mir angewöhnt 2 Ruten mit Boilies rauszupfeffern, um mich so dann um  die Knirpse kümmern zu können.
Nach einigen Fitzen und neuen  Montagen für die Kiddis bekomm ich n Run. Anhieb...kurzer Widerstand..  ab. Naja ok passiert, bist halt kein Carp-Spezi. Also wieder raus damit.  
Die Kiddis fangen hier und da paar Barsche, Plötzen und kleine  Satzkarpfen. Da bekomm ich den nächsten Run. Also wieder an die  Ruten--> Anhieb --> widerstand--> ab. Hmmmmm oookkkk. Nutze ich  eben gleich die Gelegenheit und zeig interessierten Kiddis wie man so n  Vorfach bastelt (grummel). Gesagt getan und raus damit. Natürlich  erzähl ich (schon bisl angefressen) den Kiddis auch, das man niemals  alle Fische fängt die gebissen haben und das Aussteiger dazugehören.  Lach.
Eine Stunde später. Freilauf läuft. Und diesmal sitzt der  Fisch. Ich merke das es ein guter ist und Drille ihn nach und nach aus.  Die Kiddis sind neugierig und kommen natürlich alle. Ich hab ihn schon 3  Meter vorm Ufer und kann sehen das der Knabe um die 65 cm hat, was für  mich als Nichtkarpfenangler schon n richtig Dicker ist . Und dann  passiert es.. vor den Augen von 14 Kindern reißt mir der doch ab..  einfach so. Ich vergesse in dem Moment meine Vorbildfunktion (eigentlich  vergesse ich das rund um mich kinder sind) und fluche und schimpfe so  laut das es wohl der ganze Ort am Ende des Teiches hören musste. Auch  bei der Wortwahl wars nicht immer so Kinderfreundlich. 
Als ein Kind  dann zu mir kam und sagte " hey henry, ich denk wir sollen nicht  fluchen." bin ich dann wieder  "zu mir gekommen" und hab mich gebremst.  

claw

von dem 1m+ Hecht und größeren Zander die sich unbedingt um mein Ankerseil wickeln mussten erzähl ich besser nix ;(


----------



## Sea-Trout (22. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



Siever schrieb:


> Zu Hause angekommen, kann meine Freundin das überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Und jetzt? Jetzt hocke ich hier und bin immer noch angepi$$t.


Moin,

hehe genau so kenne ich das auch.Wenn ich nee große Mefo verliere das ist für mich das bitterste was es gibt.
Man fischt teilweise sehr viele Stunden bzw. Tage ohne nur einen Biss zu haben oder einen Fisch zu sehen und dann ist plötzlich die Rute krumm und man hat nee dicke Mefo im Drill.Den ganzen Drill hofft man bitte nicht aussteigen sieht sie springen sich an der Oberfläche welzen es ist ein guter Fisch man hat sie fast gelandet und kurz vorm Kescher schlitzt sie dann aus und schwimmt ganz langsam im klaren Ostseewasser weg man will quasi noch nach ihr greifen.Danach bin ich meist sehr lange recht nachdenklich und ärgere mich schon sehr.Aber spätestens bei der nächsten guten Mefo ist es dann auch wieder gut.Also dicke Fische sind die beste Medizin gegen Frust bei verlorenen dicken Fisch:q.Meine Freundin versteht das auch nicht so wirklich aber oft muss sie sich dann mein Geheule anhören wenn ich zu Hause bin.

Fische nicht gesehen zu haben ist aber echt doof.Dann grübel ich erst recht ewig rum wie groß er war und was für ein Fisch.

Freude und Leid sind beim Angeln oft dicht beieinander.
Einfach weiter machen beim nächsten guten Fisch ist es spätestens vergessen.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Fury87 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch so ein aus-der-Haut-Fahrer in ähnlichen Situationen, habe mir aber eine bessere Abregungs-Reaktion als meine Rute zu zerkloppen angewöhnt:
> Ich zerkloppe die Ruten von grinsenden Vollpfosten neben mir am Wasser  ...auf deren Schädeln! |supergri




Willst Du mich Ver.......? Als wir in Hema waren und Du diesen locker über 150m Stör dran hattest und der nach Gefühlten 2 Stunden (es waren ca. 50min) abgefallen ist, kam von Dir nur ein "Schade" !!! Und Ich bin bis heute nicht darüber hinweg, dass DIR der Fisch abgefallen ist! 

Also das Du bei sowas so ruhig Geblieben bist, hat mich echt Gewundert! Besonders jetzt! Nachdem Ich dein Kommentar hier Gelesen habe!


----------



## kati48268 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Stimmt, das war eine echte Ausnahmesituation, machte mir wirklich wenig aus.
Der Grund war vermutlich, dass ich nicht mal ansatzweise daran geglaubt habe, das Vieh überhaupt so lange im Drill  haben zu können ...mit dem Equipment!

Geil war doch, als sich der Betreiber auf den Steg nebenan stellte und fragte, "was hast für 'ne Schnur drauf?"
Ich: "Ne 30er".
Er: "das ist gut"
Ich wieder: "es ist aber ne Mono" 
Er: "#t|motz:#d"

Und letztendlich hat das Gerät das alles mitgemacht! Seitdem liebe ich diese Feeder-Combo gradezu.

Der ganze Angeltag war klasse, der Drill so geil, dass der Verlust nicht schmerzte. Ich hatte weiterhin nix falsch gemacht, das Maximale rausgeholt und es grinste natürlich auch niemand blöd.


----------



## spacecarp (22. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Petri zusammen,

Ging mir dieses Frühjahr ähnlich. Nach über 10 Blanks wobei das meißte Kurzsessions waren, hatte ich endlich einen guten Biss auf Boilie und für 8 Grad Wassertemperatur machte der Fisch richtig Dampf. Weil das Kraut noch nicht so hoch stand dachte ich mir:" ok, das Boot brauchst ned..." naja ich hätte es doch brauchen können, 5 min später hat sich der Dicke dann leider doch um einen Ast gewickelt und mir das 0,60er Fluo wie nix abgeschehrt.

Was soll ich sagen, ich hab glaub ich das erste mal um 4:30 h bei -3 Grad eingepackt. Und eine geplante 3 Tages-Session nach der ersten Nacht beendet.

Etwa 6 Wochen später konnte ich dann an eben dieser Stelle mein Profilfoto schiessen


----------



## magi (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Wenn der Fisch schlecht gehakt war und ausschlitzt sicherlich mit zunehmender Größe umso ärgerlicher. Aber wenn ein Fisch abreisst mit dem Köder bzw. Vorfach und ggf. einigen Metern Hauptschnur rum schwimmen muss, finde ich sowas nicht nur ärgerlich sondern da sollte dann jeder in sich gehen und sein Material, vielleicht auch seine Vorgehensweise kritisch prüfen. Schade, dass dieses Thema hier kaum Beachtung findet.Bin da absolut JKc's Meinung. EIN FISCH HAT SICHERLICH NICHT GEWONNEN, WENN ER VERLUDERT ODER MIT HAKEN UND SCHNUR DURCH DIE GEGEND SCHWIMMT!!!!


----------



## Siever (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



Siever schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass der Fisch als Sieger hervorgeht und nicht mit Köder und Stahlvorfach blöde verreckt. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und gehört nun mal zum Angeln dazu... .



@magi: ich habe es weiter vorn selbst angedeutet. Es gibt Dinge, die kann man nicht einkalkulieren und leider gehört ein Restrisiko beim Angeln, das solche Dinge ermöglicht, zum Angeln hinzu. Natürlich steigert so etwas noch meinen Ärger... . Trotzdem: das Risiko einen Fisch durch so etwas zu gefährden besteht immer!


----------



## magi (25. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

@Siever: Ich bin völlig deiner Meinung, dennoch wird diesem Thema generell eher wenig Beachtung geschenkt. Das mache ich jetzt nicht einzig an den hier getroffenen Aussagen fest, sodern vor allem an Beobachtungen. Da müssen bei manchen erst x Hechte nen Hardmono/FC-Vorfach zerklegen, bis sich da mal gedanklich was tut.. Hauptschnur aufgeraut, Stahlvorfach sichtlich verkringelt und def. nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, sch..egal und viele fischen einfach weiter. Jeder macht Fehler und ein Restrisiko besteht auch immer, aber man kann sein möglichstes tun-darum gehts.


----------



## Rosi (25. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Moin in die Runde, was solls?
Selber schuld. Der Fisch war stärker. Oder am Schwanz gehakt. Oder, oder....

Wirst du nie erfahren.

Doch du kannst darüber nachdenken, dich im Internet auslassen, Meinungen einholen, die Sache analysieren, anderes Material ausprobieren oder eine andere Technik. Irgendwann passt es und du erwischst deinen Traumfisch. 

Gerade das ist doch das Spannende am Angeln!


----------



## Jose (25. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

@siever, anrührende nachfühlbare story.
ich sag dir aber eins: ******* ist ein Ar$$loch.
und was für eins! :m


----------



## thanatos (25. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

das mir ein fisch die halbe montage geklaut ist mir echt noch nicht passiert
das hechte beim anbiß gleich das mono durchgebissen haben find ich nicht so tragisch hab ja keinen anschlag setzen können."mein" 35 kg karpfen
hat auch nur den haken mit genommen.(die begebenheit hab ich schon
geschrieben)den einzigen fisch den ich gern gesehen hätte ,war der,
in norwegen der nach dem er plump wie ein sack sich 2 meter pumpen
ließ, einmal mit dem schwanz gewedelt hat das die  bremse nicht mal
ansprechen konnte und einfach der seitenarm abgerissen ist.
dies jahr hab ich einen 1m & hecht direkt vor dem kescher verloren
weil die drillingsflunke meines markenhakens abgebrochen ist(nenne
die marke nicht ).bis auf den karpfen hat mich das relativ kalt gelassen,
bei dem war ich ja noch ziemlich jung.ist das nun stärke???
ich glaube eigendlich eher ein verlust,die routine nimmt die spannung
und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin hab ich schon genug fische gefangen.
also geniest euren frust,eure enttäuschung ,denn wenn das weg ist
ist auch die freude am erfolg nicht mehr sooo riesig


----------



## Siever (26. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Ach Leute, Angeln ist und bleibt ein Ar$chloch. Gestern war es wieder so weit. Ich hatte 1,5 Stunden Zeit und dachte mir, ich könnte es ja wieder mal probieren. Gleiche Stelle, gleicher Köder, 5 Würfe- Rute krumm... . Allerdings war es nicht so ein kampftstarker Fisch, trotzdem konnte sich dieser UNGESEHEN vorm Kescher abschütteln. Egal, passiert. Dann folgten 2 kleinere Zander. Wenigstens mal wieder Erfolge. Ein paar Würfe später ein Biss und ein schöner Hecht landet sicher in meinem Kescher. Juhu! Ich lege ihn mit dem Gummikescher auf die nasse Wiese, lauf zu meiner Angeltasche um die Lösezange und das Maßband zu holen und höre nur noch ein geraschel und ein PLATSCH... . Der Haken war schon gelöst und der Hecht hat sich selbstständig releast#q Ich frage mich, ob der jetzt trotzdem als gefangen zählt. Wie groß er war, ich weiß es nicht (so um die 75cm). Eigentlich wollte ich dann schon nach Hause gehen und denke mir "komm, der letzte Wurf..." und ZACK, schon hängt der nächste. Ein schöner 83er Esox. Jetzt muss aber alles klappen. Und es klappt. Zum Schluss schieße ich noch 3 Selbstauslöserbilder, setze den Fisch in sein Element und freue mich. Doch beim Ansehen der Bilder vergeht mir alles, denn die Bilder sind unscharf#q Bei so viel Dummheit kann ich mich allerdings gar nicht mehr ärgern und ich muss einfach nur lachen... .


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (26. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Nicht aufregen, so ist das halt 

Dieses Jahr in Norwegen hatte ich in einer Woche Angeln am Lachsfluss genau einen Kontakt. Nach ~15 Minuten und 500 Meter am Fluss hinterherlaufen ist der Haken ausgeschlitzt. Grobe Schätzung des Lachses im Sprung und Anhand seiner Kraft dürfte er ~10 Kg bzw knapp ein Meter gehabt haben. Auf jeden Fall deutlich (!) größer als der 85 cm/5 Kg letztes Jahr.

Aber was will man machen. Je größer, desto eher verliert man auch mal einen. Da bleibt nen großer Fisch auf jeden Fall nen absolutes Erlebnis. Wär ja auch langweilig sonst.


----------



## Sea-Trout (26. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Aber was will man machen. Je größer, desto eher verliert man auch mal einen. Da bleibt nen großer Fisch auf jeden Fall nen absolutes Erlebnis. Wär ja auch langweilig sonst.


Bei mir ist es eher umgekehrt.Beim Meerforellenangeln zb. verliere ich mehr kleine als große Fische.Klar ich habe auch mehr kleinere an der Angel aber wenn ich so zurückblicke meine besten Mefos warn alle richtig gut und sicher gehakt.Die die ich verloren habe in meiner Anfangszeit damals schiebe ich auf falsche Drilltechnik war immer etwas zu vorsichtig.Beim Karpfenangeln schlitzen mir auch eher die kleineren mal aus ich denke wegen den weicheren Mäulern oder weil sie quirliger sind.Beim Hechtfischen verliere ich auch seltener gute Fische.Große verlorene Fische bleiben natürlich eher im Gedächnis aber wie oft verliert man auch mal Schniepel bzw. allgemein kleinere bis mittlere Fische?


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (26. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Vielleicht ist da nen Unterschied zwischen Lachs, der ja auf der Laichwanderung nur aus Reflex kurz zuschnappt und Fischen die aktiv fressen, wo sich nen großer Fisch den Köder weiter/besser reinhaut als ein kleiner. 
Lachse sind ja in allen Größen meist weit vorne gehakt und wenns dann zu lange dauert schlitzt der halt aus. Und je größer, desto mehr/länger Druck auf die vordere Maulpartie und dann geht nen Großer schonmal eher verloren als ein kleiner.


----------



## Sea-Trout (26. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Hi,

Lachse habe ich leider noch nicht gefangen.Das man dort große eher verliert stimmt sicher wenn du es sagst.Ist natürlich bitter eine Woche ohne Biss und dann steigt der Lachs nach 15min Drill aus.Ich wär mit den Nerven erstmal am Ende glaube ich|supergri.


----------



## Aardaaroth (27. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



Siever schrieb:


> Ich lege ihn mit dem Gummikescher auf die nasse Wiese, lauf zu meiner Angeltasche um die Lösezange und das Maßband zu holen und höre nur noch ein geraschel und ein PLATSCH....


 

OUCH  das kenn ich mit nem karpfen vor einigen jahren bei uns am teich :q nur das er mir beim abhacken einen schlag mit dem schwanz verpasst hat und mir damit aus den armen geflogen ist PLATSCH #d ja damals war man noch klein und hatte keine ahnung :vik:

aber du hattest wenigstens erfolge. ich - mit meinem frisch abgeholten fischereischein und karte- mitm boot ab auf die ostsee für 2 tage ... nur ein haufen miesmuscheln auf den pilker ..WT...F?!|kopfkrat ansonsten nichtmal stupser am köder...


----------



## Siever (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

So, jetzt die nächste Story! Dieses Mal betrifft mich der miese Umstand allerdings nicht direkt, sondern eher meinen armen Kumpel Nico (den Boardnamen nenne ich mal nicht)... .

Am Sonntag haben wir einen netten Ausflug zu dritt an den Rhein gemacht. Bis auf Grundeln habe ich dort bisher noch keinen Fisch ans Band bekommen... . Das sollte auch so bleiben. Allerdings hatte ich 2 Aussteiger (kleine Zander) und bin damit mehr als zufrieden! Wenigstens bin ich jetzt davon überzeugt, dass auch ich dort mal was ans Band bekommen kann... . Egal, jetzt zu dem Ereignis. Wir stehen zu Dritt an einer Spundwand und baden gerade unsere Gummiköder, als ein furchtbares Geräusch mich von dem Blick auf meinen Rutenspitze ablenkt. Ihr kennt dieses Geräusch sicherlich, wenn eine Rute oder nur die Spitze auf dem Boden kratzt. Kein schönes Geräusch. Das Geräusch kommt von Nico und endet mit einem Plumps!! Da hat der arme Kerl beim Wurf seine Ersatzrute gehakt und diese volle Möhre in den Rhein katapultiert. Obwohl wir alle recht schnell reagiert haben, hatten wir keine Chance, die Combo wiederzufinden bzw. zu haken. Ich denke, Vater Rhein hat sie sich für immer geschnappt. Die Stimmung im Anschluss brauche ich ja nicht zu beschreiben... .

Sollte einer von euch eine Combo bestehend aus einer Mitchellrute, einer Shimanorolle und einer 0,17er Fireline finden, kann er sich ja gerne mal melden... .


----------



## Aardaaroth (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

OUCH #q#q#q das ist hart |bigeyes 


ich war gestern froh über meine bremseinstellung#6. stehe auf der brücke und will mit meiner 240er auswerfen mit brandungsblei und baller das ganze so fest wies geht gen wasser und war so blöd den bügel geschlossen zu lassen...glücklicherweise hatte ich die bremse relativ lose eingestellt :m die hat somit die wucht rausgenommen und alles abgewendet


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Hallo Siever,
Deine Überschrift passt auch zu meinem Erlebnis.
Ich freue mich wie ein Stint ca. 1 Jahr auf 10 Tage angeln in einem mir bereits bekannten schwedischen See. Ich fahre 1000km da hin und was passiert. Nein, ich habe nichts Wichtiges vergessen, habe eine Fiskecord gekauft, habe den Aussenborder betankt und....... kann nicht raus, weil es regnet. Das begann am ersten Tag und endete am letzten Tag. Ausser viermal Ausschöpfen des zur Hälfte gefüllten Bootes geschah weiter nichts mehr (angelmässiges). Nun könnten Einige von Euch auf die Idee kommen, warum fährt der mit entsprechender Kleidung nicht trotz Regen raus. Ja, dieser See hat wahrscheinlich eine sehr seltene Besonderheit. Bei anhaltendem Regen in Riesenmengen (>20l/m² täglich)steigt der Wasserstand beträchtlich. Der Hub von wenig zu viel kann 2 m betragen (in Worten zwei Meter). Mein Nachbar meite, das regent schon seit 3 Wochen hier - im Wald stehen überall Pfützen; die Zuläufe, eigentlich Bächlein sind zu Flüssen geworden und das ganze muss durch einen Kanal (8m x 1,5m Querschnitt) in einen angrenzenden See, welcher natürlich auch so viel Regen abbekommen hat. Es gibt nur einen Ablauf und der ist übervoll. Meine Erfahrungen sind an diesem See: wenn +50cm wird es schon schwierig mit den Räubern; das Schilf ist nicht mehr besetzt und in den Tiefen stellen die Fische vor lauter Angst das Beissen völlig ein - es läuft also nichts mehr. Und so verliefen die 10 Tage nicht nur Schneider sondern ganze Weberei. Sch.........ade  auch. Ich habe im Supermarkt Fisch gekauft mit blutunterlaufenen Augen - hab ihn hoch geworfen und selbst wieder gefangen. Der Puls war auf 200 .......bald.
Heute sitze ich wieder hier und habe die 10 Tage fast vergessen. Ich werde mir nächstes Jahr einen anderen Platz suchen müssen.
Schwefi


----------



## teddy- (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> OUCH #q#q#q das ist hart |bigeyes
> 
> 
> ich war gestern froh über meine bremseinstellung#6. stehe auf der brücke und will mit meiner 240er auswerfen mit brandungsblei und baller das ganze so fest wies geht gen wasser und war so blöd den bügel geschlossen zu lassen...glücklicherweise hatte ich die bremse relativ lose eingestellt :m die hat somit die wucht rausgenommen und alles abgewendet




ohhh das kenn ich auch wie es dann noch schön bling macht #q

zudem bin ich mal mit sack und pack und boot morgens um 4uhr an die ostsee gefahren und hab mein motor vergessen dat war nen schöner sch...

gruß stephan


----------



## Sea-Trout (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> OUCH #q#q#q das ist hart |bigeyes
> 
> 
> ich war gestern froh über meine bremseinstellung#6. stehe auf der brücke und will mit meiner 240er auswerfen mit brandungsblei und baller das ganze so fest wies geht gen wasser und war so blöd den bügel geschlossen zu lassen...glücklicherweise hatte ich die bremse relativ lose eingestellt :m die hat somit die wucht rausgenommen und alles abgewendet


Lose Bremse+schweres Blei da reiße ich mir doch lieber das Blei ab.Hattest du einen Fingerschutz?


----------



## Aardaaroth (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

ja hatte ich wieso ? |kopfkrat


----------



## jkc (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Hi, weil das ganze sonst hätte so aussehen können...

Da war es übrigens keine Ersatzkombo die ich beim Auswerfen gehakt hatte, sondern ein ca. 2m langer unterarmdicker Ast. Und komischer Weise ist weder die Schnur gerissen noch die Rute gebrochen. Der Ast aber bestimmt 3m weit geflogen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Jungangler97 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Gestern abend bin ich von einem 37 Stunden langen Karpfenansitz zurückgekommen. Ohne Karpfen! Das letzte Mal hatte ich dort innerhalb von 32 Stunden ganze 7 Karpfen gefangen! Als wenn das nicht schon gereicht hätte, musste mir in der Nacht auch noch was anderes passieren.
Am Abend habe ich alles für die Naht gut vorbereitet. Alle Dinge, die ich brauchte auf einen Stuhl gelegt und das Futter und alle essbaren Dinge verschlossen. Damit nachts alles schneller geht, hatte ich auch noch schon einige Maiskörner auf die Boilienadel aufgespießt und ebenfalls auf den Stuhl gelegt. Nachts um 2 Uhr klingelt mein Handy. Angerufen hat mein Vater, der im Auto schlief (ich lag im Zelt, meine Ellis wollen mich nicht nachts alleine am See übernachten lassen). Mein Vater sagte dann nur, dass mein Bissanzeiger piepen würde. Sch... und dabei hatte ich noch drei Tage zuvor im Testbericht geschrieben, dass durch den Ton auch die tiefsten Schläfer aufwachen würden... Naja, ab zur Rute, die aufgenommen und vergessen das kleine Gewicht, was ich immer in die Schnur vor den Bissanzeiger hänge, zu entfernen. Das hat sich erstmal verklemmt. Habs dann aber im Dunkeln irgendwie gelöst bekommen. Glücklicherweise war der Fisch hinterher immer noch dran. War dann aber kein Karpfen sondern nur eine Brasse. Also gekeschert, abgehakt, zurückgesetzt und das Haar neu beködern. Dazu habe ich die Boilienadel gesucht. Nix mehr zu finden. Bis ich auf die Idee kam, dass das die Ratten waren. Die Viecher sind zwar eigentlich ganz niedlich, aber dass die auf meinen Stuhl klettern und meine Boilienadel klauen, kann ich ihnen doch nicht so richtig verzeihen. Habe mir dann aus einem Basteldraht eine Behelfsboilienadel gebaut. Am nächsten Morgen will ich dann meine dritte Rute wieder zu Wasser lassen (nachts hatte ich nur zwei Ruten). Die hatte ich am Abend mitsamt Köder neben mein Zelt gelegt. Der Köder war jetzt abgefressen, samt Haar. Und so ein Karpfenrig ist ja auch nicht gerade billig... 

Das letzte Mal, hatte ich einen Köderfisch mitsamt teurem Stahlvorfach neben meinem Koffer abgelegt, der war hinterher auch weg, inklusive Stahlvorfach... 

Diese blöden Ratten. 

Fazit der ganzen Session:

37 Stunden verschwendet
den Ars** abgefroren
Boilienadel geklaut
und kiloweise Mais umsonst ins Wasser gehauen


----------



## Aardaaroth (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, weil das ganze sonst hätte so aussehen können...


 
ja das hatte ich schon "in klein" zum anködern gedankenverloren die schnur von der rolle gezogen bremse ist ja lose ...a****lecken #q sie war doch fester als gedacht ^^ schön finger am gelenk eingeschnitten #d naja und ansonsten unzählige gehakte finger und weiß der geier was noch :q


----------



## Allround Angla (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Wenn ich im Frühjahr einen Satzkarpfenansitz mache, schwimmen meter Hechte die gesperrt sind 1m vor meiner nase!!!

That is echt so als ob die wissen dass man sie nicht befischen darf!!!


----------



## sambalothar (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Hallo mach dich nicht fertig.Nach so was einfach hinsetzen und bis zehn zählen. Ein paar Tage warten und dann auf ein Neues. Gruß L und viel Erfolg beim nächsten Versuch.
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## bobbl (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Siever,
> Deine Überschrift passt auch zu meinem Erlebnis.
> Ich freue mich wie ein Stint ca. 1 Jahr auf 10 Tage angeln in einem mir bereits bekannten schwedischen See. Ich fahre 1000km da hin und was passiert. Nein, ich habe nichts Wichtiges vergessen, habe eine Fiskecord gekauft, habe den Aussenborder betankt und....... kann nicht raus, weil es regnet. Das begann am ersten Tag und endete am letzten Tag. Ausser viermal Ausschöpfen des zur Hälfte gefüllten Bootes geschah weiter nichts mehr (angelmässiges). Nun könnten Einige von Euch auf die Idee kommen, warum fährt der mit entsprechender Kleidung nicht trotz Regen raus. Ja, dieser See hat wahrscheinlich eine sehr seltene Besonderheit. Bei anhaltendem Regen in Riesenmengen (>20l/m² täglich)steigt der Wasserstand beträchtlich. Der Hub von wenig zu viel kann 2 m betragen (in Worten zwei Meter). Mein Nachbar meite, das regent schon seit 3 Wochen hier - im Wald stehen überall Pfützen; die Zuläufe, eigentlich Bächlein sind zu Flüssen geworden und das ganze muss durch einen Kanal (8m x 1,5m Querschnitt) in einen angrenzenden See, welcher natürlich auch so viel Regen abbekommen hat. Es gibt nur einen Ablauf und der ist übervoll. Meine Erfahrungen sind an diesem See: wenn +50cm wird es schon schwierig mit den Räubern; das Schilf ist nicht mehr besetzt und in den Tiefen stellen die Fische vor lauter Angst das Beissen völlig ein - es läuft also nichts mehr. Und so verliefen die 10 Tage nicht nur Schneider sondern ganze Weberei. Sch.........ade  auch. Ich habe im Supermarkt Fisch gekauft mit blutunterlaufenen Augen - hab ihn hoch geworfen und selbst wieder gefangen. Der Puls war auf 200 .......bald.
> Heute sitze ich wieder hier und habe die 10 Tage fast vergessen. Ich werde mir nächstes Jahr einen anderen Platz suchen müssen.
> Schwefi



Mein aufrichtiges Beileid hast du. Mit Abstand die tragischste Geschichte, die ich hier bisher lesen konnte....


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Bei Deiner Geschichte mußte ich an meinen größten Hecht denken:
Ich hab meinen Gufi an der Uferkante entlanggezogen, da hing er fest.
Hat mich an der Stelle nicht überrascht...
Als er sich plötzlich bewegte schon!

Plötzlich kam ein Hecht an die Oberfläche, wie ich ihn noch nie an der Angel hatte!
Er tauchte ab und zog mir, trotz knallhart eingestellter Bremse, Schnur von der Rolle, wie ein guter Karpfen an der Matchrute...
Obwohl ich die (18kg) Schnur den ersten Tag gefischt habe, hab ich die Bremse lieber ein bisschen aufgemacht.
Wenige Sekunden später war er weg...

Meinen Fluch hat man wahrscheinlich noch 50km weiter gehört...

Ich hab ein ziemlich gutes Augenmaß.
Bei dem 95er, den ich vier Wochen vorher verhaften konnte, er kam auch kurz nach oben, bevor er wieder abtauchte, hab ich sofort gewußt, daß er den Meter nicht knackt...
Kurz nach diesem tragischen Verlust hab ich einen Hecht mit 1,06 Meter erwischt.
Als er im Kescher lag, war mein Kommentar zu meinem Kumpel:
"Der hat doch schon über einen Meter, oder!?!"
Natürlich hab ich mich riesig gefreut und einen riesen Jubelschrei losgelassen!
Neue PB war er ja...

Aber über den Verlust hat er mich nicht wirklich tösten können.
Bei der großen Dame hab ich sofort gewußt, daß sie sicher über 1,10 ist...
Sie spukt mir heute noch im Kopf rum...

Das einzige, was mich ein wenig aufmuntern kann ist die Tatsache, daß er noch im Wasser ist:
 Im Verein sprechen sich Meterhechte schnell herum. Der Fisch wäre sicher Vereinsrekord gewesen und ich bin wohl der einzige im Verein, der so einen Fisch nicht "aus Prinzip" auf den Kopf hauen würde...
An einem 10ha Gewässer hab ich also durchaus noch eine zweite Chance...

Ich hab ein eher cholerisches Grundtemperament, aber es gelernt zu kontrollieren:
Richtig ausgerastet bin ich seit meiner Pubertät nicht mehr.
Bevor es soweit kommt, werd ich inzwischen Gottseidank ganz ruhig.
Große emotionale Ausbrüche sind bei mir sehr selten.

Aber wenn ich einen wirklich Kapitalen fange, kann ich nicht anders, als die Freude rauszuschreien!
Wenn ich allerdings so einen Fisch verliere, dann würden wohl HB-Männchen und Rumpelstilzchen darüber diskutieren, wie man so ausflippen kann...#c

Dann läuft das immer gleiche gedankliche Ritual ab:
"Jetzt leg erst mal die Rute weg, sonst ist sie Schrott!
Nein, ich werd mir jetzt nicht die Faust am nächsten Baum brechen..."

Und ich kann niemandem raten, mich, in so einer Situation, beruhigen zu wollen, indem man mir erklärt, das es ja nur ein Fisch war, oder das halt zum Angeln dazu gehört...
Irgendwo hört der Spaß auf!

Leute, die sowas erzählen gehen wohl wirklich nur deswegen ans Wasser, um sich zu entspannen...

Ich dagegen bin (im positiven Sinne) meistens angespannt wie eine Feder:
Jede Sekunde rechne ich damit, daß der nächste Kapitale beißt!
Angeln ist für mich (oft) Adrenalin pur!
Entspannen tu ich mich aber deswegen trotzdem wunderbar dabei...

Deinen Ärger kann ich deshalb mehr als verstehen!

Aber versuche es trotzdem positiv zu sehen:
:mDu hast es geschafft, einen richtig kapitalen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen!
Also wirst Du es sicher wieder schaffen!

Und nach solchen Situationen achtet man ganz anders auf sein Gerät:
Wer will sowas denn nochmal erleben müssen?

Also, Kopf hoch und weiterfischen!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Aardaaroth (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

So ich mal wieder #q merket euch wenn an einem tag die sonne aufgeht...BLEIBT IM BETT!!!#q

begonnen hat es eigendlich schon gestern abend beim zusammenpacken...gedankenverloren erstmal schön danebengegriffen und die kralle von meinem blei in den finger gehauen :c so womit wir zu heute kommen:
da ich EEEEEEEENDLIIIIICH meine brandungsausrüstung bekommen habe :vik: war ich bei den letzten vorbereitungen zum nächtlichen angelausflug. um genau zu sein heißt es zu dem zeitpunkt die letzte schlagschnur anknoten. gesagt getan und schon greife ich zum messer um die überstehenden sehnenenden abzuschneiden RATSCH schon die klinge über den daumenknöchel gezogen #q haut und gut 1mm fleisch einfach mal weggesäbelt...und geblutet hats auch wie sau :c naja nebenbei habe ich noch die waschküche 5 mm unter wasser gesetzt weil der gartenschlauch undicht war #q *OFFTOPIC* :vik: naja ab gehts also abends zum strand...das erste mal mit ordentlichem brandungsgerät angeln :k erste rute aufgebaut beködert und raus mit dem ganzen mist. abgelegt und die zweite aufbauen und raus mit dem mist. ... so nach dem 3. mal auswerfen hab ich - keine ahnung wie das passieren konnte#d- ne riesen perücke in der sehne beim auswerfen... der wurf war natürlich fürn a****. ne viertel stunde entwirrt ohne erfolg-> schlagschnur einholen messer ansetzen und neu anknoten.
nach weiteren würfen hör ich auch einmal beim auswerfen *peng* und die erste montage samt krallenblei und 15 meter schlagschnur geht für immer auf tiefe...auf zum angelkoffer ist ja kein probl...F*** vorfächer liegen zu hause ich hab nur die beiden mit #qerste rute fällt aus :c nebenbei aktiv mit der spinnangel geangelt plötzlich häng ich irgendwo fest und krieg den blinker nur mit grötßten mühen wieder frei und was ist passiert? gen nagelneuen blinker den ich erst am nachmittag für teuer geld gekauft hab ist um 90° verbogen WTF? |gr: die stunden gehen ins land ohne erfolg gerade mal einen zupfer hab ich gehabt der fisch ging aber kurz vor dem ufer verschütt :c frustriert abgebaut und kurs seebrücke

dort angekommen die letzte rute aufgebaut montage blei und zack raus mit dem mist. in dem moment als ich kontakt zur montage aufbauen will gibts einen ruck in der schnur und meine hauptschnur wedelt einfach aus laune im wind- zweites montage plus blei inklusive schlagschnur geht für immer auf tiefe-:r umgesattelt auf heringspaternoster weil die viecher überall umhergesprungen sind. 3 anfasser kein fang 

=> zusammbauen und ab nach hause schmollen:c:r

Fazit: zubehör im wert von 15-20 euro versenkt restwürmer im wert von 5-8 euro für die katze ein halb fehlender daumenknöchel und natürlich diverse hakenstiche in die fingerkuppen und alles um zum vierten mal in folge als schneider nach hause zu gehen :c


----------



## thomas72 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Hallo,
Kopf nicht hängen lassen.
Hab mich vor ca. 4 Wochen auch wahnsinnig geärgert, als mir ein größerer Hecht kurz vorm Ufer ausschlitzte.
Aber das weckte diese gewisse Besessenheit in mir.
Also zog ich die nächsten Wochen fast täglich, mit sämtlichen Kunstködern bewaffnet los, um ihn zu fangen.
Nichts, aber rein gar nichts ging in den kommenden Wochen.
Etwa 3 Wochen später wollte ich ich auf Karpfen los, nahm aber zur "Sicherheit" noch ein gefrorenes und fertig montiertes Rotauge mit, welches ich gleich zu Beginn an einer Posenmontage festmachte. Ich habe eingeworfen, wollte den KöFi noch ein wenig rankurbeln, und bei der zweiten Umdrehung rumste es gewaltig.
Der Drill dauerte etwa 10 Min. und da war er, Esox mit 97cm Länge und 12 Pfund Gewicht.
Das Angeln geht schon manchmal komische Wege. Man probiert es wochenlang gezielt und nichts tut sich, und das andere Mal rechnet man überhaupt nicht damit und hat nach nicht einmal 1 Minute so ein Prachtexemplar am Haken.
Das ist Angeln.



Gruß


Thomas


----------



## Allround Angla (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Ich mach mich nicht fertig, ist nur ein bissl lustig, als ob die so ne antenne haben wann die schonzeit anfängt.

Dieses Jahr hab ich auch einen von ihnen erwischt, zwar kein meter aber 87cm bei 6kg ist ganz schön ordentlich! Mein Größter bis jetz:m  

Petri und LG#h


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Hallo Aardaaroth,
gestern war Ar$chloch-tag :spinnfischen UL auf Barsch, nur dumme Passanten die ein Vollquatschen,guten Kontakt nach Drill verloren und am Schluss ebenfalls eine super Perücke.


----------



## diez (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Heute war für mich *********tag - 3 Hechte nacheinander vor den Zehen ausgebüchst. Die wenn ich mal erwische ...:g denn ich weis nun wo sie wohnen


----------



## olaft64 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln ist ein Ar$chloch...*

Nach den letzten drei Angeltagen mit Materialverlust von mindestens 30 € (Wobbler, Spinner, Bleie, Schwimmer, Wirbel, Haken) und keinem Fischkontakt heute trotzdem wieder los. Das waren A...tage.

Beim fünften Auswurf Spinner in den Baum gehängt und wieder 5 € weg. Dazu erstmal Perücke entwirren (ging glücklicherweise). Neues Vorfach angeknotet, noch einmal mit einem bisher ungetesteten Hechtblinker (28g) ausgeworfen. Die Kurbel noch nicht mal zweimal gedreht und einen 70 cm Rapfen gehakt und sicher gelandet.

Nur nicht aufgeben!

Gruß Olaf


----------

